# three broadband cancel contract



## Bailey78 (8 May 2013)

We recently decided to try out the modem from three we gave our bank details & were told we had a 14 day cancellation policy if we werent happy with the service. So the modem arrived a few weeks ago on a friday I discovered after a couple of hours that it was useless our eircom broadbank gives us 0.88mb and was even better than three it dropped every few minutes so my husband rang straight away & he was fobbed off said they would send out a repeater. We still decided to cancel knowing the repeater box would do no good so on Monday rang again & eventually got a return address after contacting comreg. So we returned all products & the repeater was returned also when it arrived. Now we have discovered that money around €30 not sure what for has being taken from our account about 2 weeks later & the first installment of our bill is going out next week. We contacted the bank & they wont put a stop on the direct debit, we really dont want to close the account. Comreg dont seem to have done anything we were told it was sorted. Do we have any other options? I am fuming its a total waste of time talking to their customer service in India or whereever their based!


----------



## vandriver (8 May 2013)

Three have Irish based reps on boards who are helpful.


----------



## Leo (9 May 2013)

What are the cancellation terms of the contract? In most cases, if you do not cancel within the cooling-off period you're at their mercy. 

Closing the account won't make the debt go away, they could then send collection agencies after you.

Your best bet is to provide evidence that they are not providing the service you signed up for, and get out of the contract that way. But generally, you can't just decide you don't want it any more, send back the equipment and not pay what you contracted to.


----------



## elcato (9 May 2013)

The bank will not cancel the direct debit ? Can you not just write a letter requesting it to be cancelled or is it purely up to one side only to allow this ?


----------

